# Best online pipe tobacco deals



## SweetDaddy (Nov 21, 2012)

Who has the best deals on pipe tobacco online?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Uh Oh - looks like a SS member - me too - any help?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe I saw Smoking Pipes with a $50 free delivery gig for the Holidays. It seems to me that most of the big online sellers are competitive so something like this may sway you.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Generally, smokingpipes.com or pipesandcigar.com go back and forth on who's lowest in price; I'm too lazy to compare, I just see who's turn it is this month. There may be places that are lower, I don't know; I'm one of those 'loyal customer' types when I'm taken care of, and both of these companies make sure that's the case.

Except Rattray's of course, JR is *the* place to go for Rattray.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Mark,

Ouch............ As a customer of mine it really hurts that you didn't mention 4noggins.com!!!
Our prices can't be that far out of line.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't bought a pipe from you Rich (yet), but I was very pleased with my recent tobacco order, both in price and how quickly it arrived. I should also mention that it was my first ever online order of tobacco. Two thumbs up! I'll be back for more after the holidays.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I think most of the usual suspect are pretty close.. it just boils down to who has the most of what you are looking for.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

haven't ordered from smokingpipes.com. But sure they are just as good as pipesandcigars.com and 4noggins.com. But stock up while you still can


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Love smoking pipes. Had a package get rejected by customs turns out it was on their end. They not only fixed it let me add to the order but reshipped it priority instead of first class


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Love smoking pipes. Had a package get rejected by customs turns out it was on their end. They not only fixed it let me add to the order but reshipped it priority instead of first class


Off-topic, sorta: Do you have access to the great UK OTCs at a local tobacconist, or do you need to order all of your stuff from the states?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Off-topic, sorta: Do you have access to the great UK OTCs at a local tobacconist, or do you need to order all of your stuff from the states?


Good question the only uk OTC I know is condor and I don't think I have that. If you can tell me some others I might know if we have them. I get most everything from us because I can order one tin and shipping for less than I can buy same tin here.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pipes and cigars has been great to me. They ship free to APOs overseas which is a huge selling point for me. The shipping option actually says "FREE - Military, Thank you for your service!" I'm a loyal dog and they won me over with that!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

4noggins said:


> Mark,
> 
> Ouch............ As a customer of mine it really hurts that you didn't mention 4noggins.com!!!
> Our prices can't be that far out of line.
> ...


Oops! It _should_ hurt; sorry about that, Rich! Obviously, if I thought your prices were out of line, I wouldn't order from you; you should have been mentioned as well!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

rcruz1211 said:


> Pipes and cigars has been great to me. They ship free to APOs overseas which is a huge selling point for me. The shipping option actually says "FREE - Military, Thank you for your service!" I'm a loyal dog and they won me over with that!


That is nice. I would love to order from as they have something I have been wanting a carve your own kit,


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

They're all cheaper on one thing and higher on another. It balances out in the end. The difference in tin prices is rarely more than $2. Usually for me its about what happens to be in stock at the places I am looking at. 

Bulk price and selection varies far more than tins, though.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

P&C, SP, and 4Noggins are the big 3. P&C seems to get most of my business. Seems like when I get ready to order, something always costs a bit more at SP than P&C. The flip side is that SP's shipping is always much faster. I ordered from 4Noggins recently, and had a great experience (had a website issue, emailed Rich, and heard back from him within a day). Also, 4Noggins is the only place I know of that sells drug store OTCs in small quantities as bulk from the tubs.

Speaking of....I need a tub of Walnut, Rich. You're all out. Hint hint nudge nudge.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

But they don't do first class shipping so it never evens out for me being in an international location unfortunately


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Haven't ordered anything from 4noggins yet, but been searching around the site. I order most of my pipe stuff from P&C since they have the free shipping to APO. I'll order from SP and 4noggins though


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Brinson said:


> *They're all cheaper on one thing and higher on another*. It balances out in the end. The difference in tin prices is rarely more than $2.* Usually for me its about what happens to be in stock at the places I am looking at*.
> 
> Bulk price and selection varies far more than tins, though.


This. P&C usually has more of what I'm looking for in stock, but 4noggins is a great site as well and I've made many purchases there too. SmokingPipes has a bit more limited selection, but some fantastic prices on a few things (like SG bulk).

For /LTF/LBF the best place is WVSmokeShop.com - they also have lots of OTC blends. No tins though.

LilBrown.com also has some great prices on things.

I just ordered from NiceAshCigars.com last night too, best prices on Dunhill and SG tins I've seen! Outta stock on most at the moment though...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Speaking of....I need a tub of Walnut, Rich. You're all out. Hint hint nudge nudge.


Correction - he _was_ all out of Walnut last time I checked. Looks like he rectified the situation


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

4noggins said:


> Mark,
> 
> Ouch............ As a customer of mine it really hurts that you didn't mention 4noggins.com!!!
> Our prices can't be that far out of line.
> ...


Nope!! Plus 4noggins is one of the few places that will still ship tobacco to me - I will support that any day. Great selection and shipping - great folks.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Nope!! Plus 4noggins is one of the few places that will still ship tobacco to me - I will support that any day. Great selection and shipping - great folks.


Already found a few things on 4noggins that I'll be ordering soon. So Rich, you can thank Mark for introducing me to some great tobaccos which you carry in tins (I'm lazy it's easier). Forgive his slip and welcome a new customer .


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

I have had the best experiences with Cup O Joes, Smoking Pipes, and 4 Noggins...good prices and good service, too. I have used other e-tailers but those 3 seemed consistently superior.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

The Mad Professor said:


> I just ordered from NiceAshCigars.com last night too, best prices on Dunhill and SG tins I've seen! Outta stock on most at the moment though...


Thanks for the order. Our pipe section is small but growing (thanks to moi)... And we're seriously depleted thanks to our Black Friday sale. The other guys around here wiped us out!


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate it. We're a small shop and customer service is our number one priority. So getting orders out pronto and having them leave here with the correct contents is most important.

Mark, I hope I didn't embarrass you. I was just giving you a hard time. I totally understand how most pipe smokers shop around at the various websites to see which one of us is doing something special or whatever and I am in full agreement with that.
Gotta keep abreast of the market.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Rich Gottlieb
4noggins.com


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Thanks for the order. Our pipe section is small but growing (thanks to moi)... And we're seriously depleted thanks to our Black Friday sale. The other guys around here wiped us out!


$6.85/tin for 965? How is that still in stock!!??

-RD

_Edit: Just placed an order - apparently Nice Ash also has a $100 free shipping policy! A collection of 965, Early Morning Pipe, and Pelican are headed my way!_


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

4noggins said:


> Mark, I hope I didn't embarrass you. I was just giving you a hard time.


Nope, too late. I'll never order from you again. Uh...wait; let me get some Quadruple Virginia back in the cellar first...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Of course, the real punchline is that a package from 4Noggins will be showing up on my doorstep Monday... 

I happened to remember another vendor I'd recommend; he didn't occur to me because his prices aren't necessarily cheap. However, if you're interested in aged tins for a fair price, pipestud.com is not to be missed.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

RupturedDuck said:


> $6.85/tin for 965? How is that still in stock!!??
> 
> -RD
> 
> _Edit: Just placed an order - apparently Nice Ash also has a $100 free shipping policy! A collection of 965, Early Morning Pipe, and Pelican are headed my way!_


Well it's not in stock any more!


----------

